# Seeing scary faces/images when closing your eyes.



## StarryNight

This doesn't happen to me often, but every once in a while, when I'm trying to go to sleep, I'll shut my eyes and see these really disturbing, scary faces or images. I've never had a hallucination and I don't do drugs or anything, so I don't know what it's all about. I googled it and found that a lot of people suffer from the same thing, but I couldn't find a rational explanation for it anywhere.

Does anyone else experience this/know anything about why it happens?


----------



## ppl are boring

Yea this happens to me sometimes. Just the other day i was thinking maybe it could be the early stages of schizophrenia. I sure hope not :afr


----------



## StarryNight

Oh god, that's horrifying to think about. Getting schizophrenia is one of my worst fears...

But then again, I don't know about you, but this has happened every once in a while to me for years, so if it is schizophrenia, it's sure moving slow.


----------



## Tangerine

I've always had this. What this is actually called is 'Entoptic Phenomenon" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entoptic_phenomenon

Other related stuff : Phosphenes, Scheerer's phenomenon, and Visual snow
I have visual snow too. http://www.visualsnow.com/

Don't be alarmed, this is NOT schizophrenia related.


----------



## SAgirl

Is it pure o? Just obsessions?


----------



## Yogurt

This has happened to me a few times. The faces I see are usually some type of monster or severely deformed human. I try to tell people about them but they just don't get it.


----------



## bobby.

I get this too. It's amazing how vividly my mind can render faces when I'm just falling to sleep. They're always scary faces too. I don't think it has anything to do with schizophrenia though.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's probably a suliminal scare tactic to keep you from falling asleep - like a panic attack out of the blue. I don't think it would last long. Just think of pleasant images.


----------



## StarryNight

Yogurt said:


> This has happened to me a few times. The faces I see are usually some type of monster or severely deformed human. I try to tell people about them but they just don't get it.


Yep. For me, they're either faces that look demonically posessed, or some kind of freaky clown face. When I try to tell people they always say "oh, you were dreaming" or "picture something else." They don't seem to understand how involuntary it is; that's what makes it so scary. If it happened more than every once in a while, I'd be a nervous wreck every night.

Glad to hear it's not schizophrenia related though.


----------



## Ali477

Yea i sometimes i see wierd images before im about to go to sleep like scary faces or dead people ect it doesnt bother me that much now tbh


----------



## PickleNose

I used to think I saw monsters in the shadows the trees cast on the walls at night when I was a kid. It was so scary at the time.


----------



## awesomewicked

i used to get like this i researched demons and found that they only bother people who believe in god and are weak after learning prayers for protection they stoppped but you must pray al the time they will get worse but they will soon stop now all i get i random peoples faces and picutures of cool places believe i know it sounds stupid but trust me give it a try


----------



## angelbabiicx

I get thesee everyday . Along with nightmares every night


----------



## Nonsensical

Solution is simple, never close your eyes again. NEVER! stay awake with me drinking coffee and smoking cigarettes


----------



## Tadeiko

This has happened to me. The faces I see are usually some type scary betwen of monster/clown with big nose and white skin etc.. Before I see tham my environment become coldest. My heart is faster. Last time was that happening to me 3 nights. What the f...was that ?


----------



## Bailey17875

please help, i see faces, bugs, deaths, etc. almost every single night! it happens so many times each minute, and its exhausting. every one says they get it once every now and then, but it happens to me almost every time i try to sleep! i stay awake to exhaust myself enough to sleep, but its really having a bad effect on me now. what is going on? i also think i might be Anemic, so if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## naes

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...fWAhVJbSYKHR4NBS4QMwiQASgEMAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## monstervisions

*same happened to me*



Bailey17875 said:


> please help, i see faces, bugs, deaths, etc. almost every single night! it happens so many times each minute, and its exhausting. every one says they get it once every now and then, but it happens to me almost every time i try to sleep! i stay awake to exhaust myself enough to sleep, but its really having a bad effect on me now. what is going on? i also think i might be Anemic, so if that has anything to do with it?


It happened to me for almost a year, with terrible flashes of vivid body horror scenes, monsters and gore. It's stress related, the brain is anxious and produces the same hormones it does in situations of extreme terror, so it tries to make sense of said feeling with images that specially affect you, the things that specially you find scary. It's not weird and it happens to many people, it can include sound halucinations if the anxiety is too much to bear. I suffered it as long as I stayed at my parents house due to misstreatment and I left it behind when I gained my independence. What I did while suffering it was keeping all lights turned on at all times at night and leave the house at 6am, pretending I had slept there to then go find some sleep at a friends couch with him checking on me, which made me feel better and made the flashes more bearable. It is NOT PARANORMAL, NOR RELATED WITH SUPERNATURAL FORCES, and it has NOTHING TO DO WITH SCHIZOPHRENIA OR SLEEP PARALYSIS. You are in no actual danger of suffering nothing else than some ugly pictures in your brain because of a bunch of chemicals. Search for a healthy change that makes your life less stressful and helps with your anxiety and it will go away for good. Good luck and best wishes.:kiss:


----------



## zerf

Holy cow, this happens to me too sometimes. It's unsettling definately, for me it always happens if I'm still a little awake between that moment where you're falling asleep but you're still aware. I think it's called hypnagogia? I also get this vibrating sensation throughout my body. At first it freaked me out, but with time I have gotten used to it, it's kind of interesting. Next time it happens, imagine your fists punching those freaky heads, it will help


----------



## Leigh G.

I noticed the same thing on myself because there are times when I close my eyes, I see creepy clown face, I noticed also that those are somehow connected to my anxiety.


----------



## MxSociallyAwkward

StarryNight said:


> This doesn't happen to me often, but every once in a while, when I'm trying to go to sleep, I'll shut my eyes and see these really disturbing, scary faces or images. I've never had a hallucination and I don't do drugs or anything, so I don't know what it's all about. I googled it and found that a lot of people suffer from the same thing, but I couldn't find a rational explanation for it anywhere.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this/know anything about why it happens?


Hello! Similar issues happen to me due to migraines. It must be something to do with neurons over firing
There are things called "silent migraines" too which have all other symptoms without the pain


----------

